# Projected #4 Greg Oden



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

How good is Greg Oden?

Yi Jianlian is not even qualified for draft.

link:

http://www.nbadraft.net/index.asp?content=mock2006


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I saw him play on ESPN a few weeks ago. He is really talented and loaded with potential but very raw. He had a slow game and didnt pick up his play until the late 3rd quarter. He is very athletic and really big I think a year or two of college will serve him well.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I would be incredibly suprised if Oden went to college.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Oden at #4 is so obscenely ridiculous it's not even worth discussing. He's #1 all the way.


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

I expect him to attend college for a minimum of one year, more likely two years, but whenever he applies for the draft, he will be the #1 selection in draft, as long as nothing unexpected happens. 

There is a lot of hype surrounding him already, and this kid is in his junior season. The real hype hasn't even started yet. As he matures and as his game develops, Oden will leave no doubt that he is worthy of the top spot in any draft, even in '06 as a HS senior. Therefore, it takes a lot to place one or as in this case even three players ahead of him in a mock draft. I just don't see this coming, especially not with these three: Rudy Gay, Brendan Wright and Andriuskevicius.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I think he'll end up at Indiana for one year...


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

Has he given a hint concerning his preference? I mean, the whole nation should be after him. Is IU his leading candidate?


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChrisCrossover</b>!
> Has he given a hint concerning his preference? I mean, the whole nation should be after him. Is IU his leading candidate?


Alot of schools aren't recruiting him because they think he is for sure going to the nba, so they don't wanna waste their time with him. No schools really recruited Tyson Chandler when he was in hs because he said he was going to the nba the whole time.


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

That's the whole point: Oden has said all along that he intends to go to college, and judging by what I read about his maturity and personality, there is as little reason to doubt his words as there is with any player. No way he can be compared to Chandler (I don't imply you meant to) who is known as a big kid and couldn't take the hype that surrounded him.


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

I totally understand your point. The reason I was using Chandler as an example is because schools did not recruit him even before he stated that he was going to the nba because they thought he was going to. Of course every college program in the country would love to have Oden. However, most programs are not willing to take the risk of recruiting him very very hard and then having him enter the draft, even though he said he's going to college.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I've heard that Wake is one of his top choices.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

IU has issues named Mike Davis that might scare him off.


----------



## Iknowitall (Feb 22, 2003)

the kid going to enter the draft when he finish high school. There is no way he going to college if he's going to be a top 5 pick.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Aside from LeBron, he's the closest thing to lock at #1 that has existed this decade.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Iknowitall</b>!
> the kid going to enter the draft when he finish high school. There is no way he going to college if he's going to be a top 5 pick.


Disagreed. Like it was stated before, he's mature beyond his years, and some college time would definitely suit him well. Physically he is probably ready to compete in the NBA straight out of high school, but he's still inconsistent at the high school level, and he needs time to work on skills (from what I've seen he's got a few nice post moves already though, especially for a 16 or 17 year old).


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> I've heard that Wake is one of his top choices.


I haven't, but it would absolutely make sense. This is a great programme with a wonderful structure for players to develop in. The best example, of course, is Tim Duncan, and he would probably guide Oden at WF the way Pat Ewing has guided Zo Mourning at Georgetown. Joining the Demon Deacons would be a very smart move, and perhaps they have the very spot for him in '06 when Eric Williams graduates (unless he leaves after the current season).

I can only repeat that I have great confidence in Oden's promises. All the hype doesn't attract him at all. He is very capable of dealing with it, and he knows that he needs one or two years to fully develop his body and his skills. He is a lot like LeBron in this aspect, the maturity part. I'm convinced that LeBron, too, would have gone to college had it been necessary (hard to prove, though). But with his body and skill development right up to his graduation from HS, James really didn't need college.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> Oden at #4 is so obscenely ridiculous it's not even worth discussing. He's #1 all the way.


Why did nbadraft.com projected him at 4?


----------



## Iknowitall (Feb 22, 2003)

Nbadraft.net move Oden to 4 is because they have nothing else better to do. He will be number one.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

They are starting to annoy me, they just move people around for no reason...Oden at 4 is RIDICULOUS!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

NBAdraft.net does nothing more than attempt to rank the players they take no notice to what a team needs...

Draftcity.com is 1000% better...


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

Independent of what any team needs, Oden should be #1. It's not like "Sam Bowie over Michael Jordan" because there is a dire need for centers. Oden should be #1 not because he is a center but due to the fact that he is a superb talent.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChrisCrossover</b>!
> That's the whole point: Oden has said all along that he intends to go to college, and judging by what I read about his maturity and personality, there is as little reason to doubt his words as there is with any player.


I wouldn't doubt that he is very serious in his words at this point and maybe even believes he really will attend college. But things change when someone plops a boatload of money down in front of you. If he is a lock for #1 out of HS, he'll go. Even if he is top 5 he probably goes, whether he wants to go to college or not.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't doubt that he is very serious in his words at this point and maybe even believes he really will attend college. But things change when someone plops a boatload of money down in front of you. If he is a lock for #1 out of HS, he'll go. Even if he is top 5 he probably goes, whether he wants to go to college or not.


Al Jefferson was saying the same thing. He is not going to college.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> Al Jefferson was saying the same thing. He is not going to college.


Very true. The only reason Oden is considering Wake Forest, is because his teammate Michael Conley Jr. is committed to the Demon Deacons. He is going to the NBA. 

It's like people holding out hope on Dwight Howard. The first guy who turns down being the No. 1 pick in the draft out of HS with guaranteed money, is a fool IMO. 

Tim Duncan, was an anomaly. Too many things can happen (just look at Jay Williams as an example).


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

the only reason why nbadraft.net has him going 4th overall is because they felt they needed to change things up no matter how stupid it makes them look.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Odd they'd even move him period. 4th is just confusing. _Why_?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

meh. Mocks are pretty meaningless at thsi point anyway, esp. a 2006 one. That's the thing with mocks, they don't really have to explain anything at this point, it's all relative. They're probably messing around so ppl would check out their websites. 

Draftcity's gotta update their player profiles though... not everyone is up yet


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i predict that Oden's draft stock will continue to drop until the end of the season


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

... based on what? 

To me, mentioning "Oden" and "dropping" in one sentence can only result in "Oden is dropping points on his opponents".


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

based on the fact that i've seen him play and he isnt that great


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Whiterhino</b>!
> They are starting to annoy me, they just move people around for no reason...Oden at 4 is RIDICULOUS!





> Originally posted by <b>Bron_Melo_ROY</b>!
> the only reason why nbadraft.net has him going 4th overall is because they felt they needed to change things up no matter how stupid it makes them look.


Did you guys notice that there are other high school players, probably as good as Oden if not better? Ok, what separates Oden is that he's a seven-footer, but he's no Lew Alcindor. He's no lock for #1.
I remember at some point in 2001 we had Kendrick Perkins ranked at #2 in the 2003 mock, just because everyone thought he'd be the next Shaq or whatever. In 2002 we had Derrick Caracter drawing national attention about his _high school_ choice. DC was dealt as #1 in 2006 as well.
Now things have changed. I don't see why Odens draft stock can't drop, too.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> based on the fact that i've seen him play and he isnt that great


:laugh:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> based on the fact that i've seen him play and he isnt that great


Aren't you the same guy that said Brian Cardinal was a top 10 NBA player?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kendrick Perkins was found out to be 6'9-6'10 that's why and it was on NBA.draft.net, which has proven time and again they have no concept when it comes to doing their rankings. They just do it for shock value.

Oden is as big a lock for the No. 1 pick as Tim Duncan was 3 straight seasons and Lebron James was two years ago. You don't pass up franchise changing big men (and not I don't mean a guy like Michael Olowokandi) if you have the top pick.


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Aren't you the same guy that said Brian Cardinal was a top 10 NBA player?


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Kendrick Perkins was found out to be 6'9-6'10 that's why and it was on NBA.draft.net, which has proven time and again they have no concept when it comes to doing their rankings. They just do it for shock value.


Kendrick Perkins was 6'10 as a sophomore in HS, and everybody in basketball thought he'd grow to at least 7'. Just like they expected Derrick Caracter to grow, which he did not, too.



> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Oden is as big a lock for the No. 1 pick as Tim Duncan was 3 straight seasons and Lebron James was two years ago. You don't pass up franchise changing big men (and not I don't mean a guy like Michael Olowokandi) if you have the top pick.


But what makes you that sure that he's that kind of a player? Like I said, he's no Lew Alcindor in terms of domination on hs level. _Now you might say, well, Shaq wasn't that dominant at the hs level, either._ But than I will respond, Shaq wasn't dealt as a #1 draft pick comming out of HS.
So what makes you believe that Oden is so far above the competition, that he'll be a lock for the No. 1 pick?


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> Kendrick Perkins was 6'10 as a sophomore in HS, in everybody in basketball thought he'd grow to at least 7'. Just like they expected Derrick Caracter to grow, which he did not, too.


He did grow - sideways...



> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> So what makes you believe that Oden is so far above the competition, that he'll be a lock for the No. 1 pick?


May I suggest size, athleticism, and potential in combination with the label "high school junior"?


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChrisCrossover</b>!
> May I suggest size, athleticism, and potential in combination with the label "high school junior"?


As in "Tyson Chandler", I guess.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Not as in Tyson Chandler. As in David Robinson. 

Chandler was, and still is, a twig. Put Oden next to Robinson and you'd have a hard time deciding who has a more NBA-ready body. 

LeBron James doesn't have anything on Oden as an NBA prospect still in high school...


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

oden to me has a long way to go to be in the david robinson/tim duncan class but if we're going to make an attempt at any 2006 mock then he has to be at the top.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

He still needs a bit more strength for the NBA, but nothing that a couple summers of hard weight training cant do (as well as simply growing up), and its nothing that would deter a team from taking him #1.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChrisCrossover</b>!
> 
> 
> He did grow - sideways...


Hehe

No. 4, huh... so Lebron, KG, and Duncan are re-entering the draft?


----------



## Cusematt23 (Apr 15, 2004)

I saw Oden in that ESPN game and to be honest I think that his athleticism is a bit overrated. He can jump pretty high, but he does not get off the floor all that quickly. He really didnt dominate the boards like I expected him to, and he never really has dominated the boards in high school, which he should be doing considering he's usually being guarded by 6-6 guys. Oden is not the same athlete as a David Robinson or Shaq, it's that simple. You will not be able to convince me otherwise. While he's a good athlete (obviously) for a 7 footer, he's not at the level of DRob or Amare or Dwight. 

His skills are also obviously not all that polished. This could change, but I don't think that he's gonna develop into a Hakeem Olajuwon type player with fascinating skills and moves. His motions appear almost "robotic", and it's very difficult to change this in a player.

The bottom line is that Greg Oden is a good player, and he's probably deserving of number 1 based on his body and good athleticism alone. He is also by all accounts a very nice kid with a great work ethic, and this should help his stock too. I just honestly don't think he's the next DRob, TD, or Shaq. Watch him go out and totally prove me wrong though...


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> Not as in Tyson Chandler. As in David Robinson.


How can you compare D-Rob and Oden? Robinson was probably 6-6 as a HS senior. There are absolutely no similarities between his and Odens highschool career. 

If you want to compare Oden to some big men in high school, try Chamberlain, Alcindor or Malone (Moses, that is). Or Tyson Chandler, as I said. Those guys were hyped. There were phenoms in HS. And they were dealt as #1 overall while still in HS (well, Alcindor would have been...). 



> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> LeBron James doesn't have anything on Oden as an NBA prospect still in high school...


Are you serious?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> How can you compare D-Rob and Oden? Robinson was probably 6-6 as a HS senior. There are absolutely no similarities between his and Odens highschool career.


I'm not talking about Robinson in high school. I'm talking about Robinson in his freakin' prime. That's who Oden looks like at first glance, right now. Comparing him to Chandler is just plain ignorant. At this very moment, Oden would snap Chandler in half like a twig. And this is after 3 years of NBA ball for Tyson. 

People were over at my place the night that Oden was on Espn, people who don't follow hoops that closely. They were gaping. It doesn't take much to see that Oden is a very, very special player. 




> Are you serious?


Absolutely. I'm not saying Oden is better than LeBron, but that's how far along Oden is, and how much better he is than the competition.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

The thing that sets Greg Oden apart is his desire to play on the defensive end of the ball.


----------



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

*HKF*



> The only reason Oden is considering Wake Forest, is because his teammate Michael Conley Jr. is committed to the Demon Deacons.


Conley hasn't commited to anyone yet. Carolina just offered him the other day.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: HKF*



> Originally posted by <b>max powers</b>!
> 
> 
> Conley hasn't commited to anyone yet. Carolina just offered him the other day.


Are you sure? I could have sworn that he had committed to them or was a strong lean. My bad.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Nope, Conley has not commited. Nonetheless, he seems like a virtual lock for WF. The real question in the ACC is whether Conley will be able to bring along his AAU teammate Daquan Cook. UNC is recruiting him hard, as well as Cincy. It sounds like Cook and Conley want to play together, so it might actually happen.


----------



## djtoneblaze (Nov 22, 2004)

If he's so mature it would make LESS sense for him to go to college.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> Nope, Conley has not commited. Nonetheless, he seems like a virtual lock for WF. The real question in the ACC is whether Conley will be able to bring along his AAU teammate Daquan Cook. UNC is recruiting him hard, as well as Cincy. It sounds like Cook and Conley want to play together, so it might actually happen.


It's an interesting scenario because Cook was a UNC fan growing up, while Conley is a strong WF lean they both want to play together. Possibly the UNC offer to Conley was also intended to put pressure on Augustin or Lawson.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChrisCrossover</b>!
> 
> 
> He did grow - sideways...


Wow You obviously havn't seen the Celtics this year or Kendrick Perkins:laugh: He's probably one of THE most muscular guys in the NBA now, rock solid muscle, the kid is RIPPED and he's playing very well.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

> Are you sure? I could have sworn that he had committed to them or was a strong lean. My bad


Hey HKF maybe your thinking about William Graves 2006 from Dudley H.S. NC. he just comitted not to long ago.


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Wow You obviously havn't seen the Celtics this year or Kendrick Perkins:laugh: He's probably one of THE most muscular guys in the NBA now, rock solid muscle, the kid is RIPPED and he's playing very well.


Um, what the hell are you referring to? Who was speaking of Kendrick Perkins and the Celtics?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow You obviously havn't seen the Celtics this year or Kendrick Perkins:laugh: He's probably one of THE most muscular guys in the NBA now, rock solid muscle, the kid is RIPPED and he's playing very well.


He was referring to Derrick Caracter. Who, unlike Al Jefferson, hasn't bothered to lose the weight in anticipation of the draft.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Aside from LeBron, he's the closest thing to lock at #1 that has existed this decade.


Yao Ming anyone?


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ehmunro</b>!
> He was referring to Derrick Caracter. Who, unlike Al Jefferson, hasn't bothered to lose the weight in anticipation of the draft.


As I was, as a matter of fact. WR should have read carefully:

_Originally posted by bender!
Kendrick Perkins was 6'10 as a sophomore in HS, in everybody in basketball thought he'd grow to at least 7'. Just like they expected Derrick Caracter to grow, which he did not, too._ 

_He did grow - sideways..._

The reference goes to Caracter, obviously, which should conclude this matter. Hopefully.


----------

